# Rahmenmaße



## dirkr (29. September 2003)

Hallo Anthony.

Wo stehen eigentlich die Rahmenabmessungen auf eurer Seite; Oberrohrlänge, etc.

ich finde sie nicht  . Hoffe das liegt nicht an mir.


----------



## voki (29. September 2003)

habe das gleiche problem.
suche mal unter rennrad rahmenhöhe im internet. findest bestimmt ein paar seiten und bist dann noch verwirrter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (29. September 2003)

Hallo dirk,

Schau doch mal bei dem jeweiligen Rad unter
"Fact" nach, dort sind einige Daten vorhanden.

Sollte dir was fehlen, schicke mir doch geschwind eine Mail,
dann sende ich dir einen Katalog, dort ist alles drin!!

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------



## dirkr (29. September 2003)

Hallo Anthony.

Also 
Oberrohrlänge
Sitzrohrlänge
Radstand

wüsste ich gerne für die Grössen M und L bei Faunus LSD und Mercury SL.


Wegen dem Katalog; wenn da nicht mehr drin steht als in den pdfs von eurer Seite brauche ich den nicht. wenn  ja sag Bescheid dann sende ich Dir eine Mail mit meiner Adresse.

BTW, wie lange gebt Ihr Garantie auf eure Rahmen? 5 Jahre wie Nicolai, Canyon, etc. oder weniger?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (30. September 2003)

Hallo Dirk,
die Maße sind im Katalog komplett,

Mail an [email protected]

Gruß

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

Anthony XIV


----------



## dirkr (30. September 2003)

Hallo Anthony.

Mail ist gerade raus.


----------

